# Love Manor 2008



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Though this years display was much much smaller, we still managed to get a small amount of Trick or Treaters and visitors. I hope to have photos up tomorrow of some of the things I accomplished to put out. In the meantime, enjoy this photo from a candle which sit on our foyer.

A Foreboding Glow on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3062/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@bf28aebfc5


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

wow nice teaser photo!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

so johnny your coming to east next year and take some pics of my haunt---


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for the great comments! Pyro, just buy the plane ticket and I'm there. 

Here are a few more that I've managed to upload, more to come.




























I think they turned out close to what I was aiming for, especially for not having a full set-up.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

wow very nice! love it!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The potions cabinet turned out wonderfully! And I love the face of the sad eyed pumpkin with fangs.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Ghoul! Sadly I didn't really have time to finish it and get all the ingredients/labels placed in and on the jars.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I love your pics - your stuff is very nicely styled - definitely a strong theme.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Everything looks beautiful and remember - size doesn't matter (can I say that?).


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Johnny, I always enjoy the pictures you take of your haunt, very well done.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Johnny, are you or are you planning to be a professional photographer?  You should be. At least as a sideline... your shots belong in magazines. Gorgeous. 

And for a minimalist display, it looks perfect. Hope next year situations are better so you can just go all out!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

JL I love how the potions cabinet turned out (even without all your labeled potions. Also you're quite the photographer. All your pics are excellent.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Beautiful photographs and prop arrangement...bravo


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

Nice. Love the perspective on the jack o lanterns shot


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow thank you all so much! I really appreciate it. 



















Larger sizes at http://flickr.com/photos/lovemanor


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow JL!
Your photographic skillz put your already top notch work OVER THE TOP! 
Absolutely stunning work. Really.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Ah thank you so much DS!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Really beautiful and remarkably photographed. What a talent!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Truly a classy and classic haunt! I love it!!!


----------



## kerryike (Oct 5, 2006)

I totally agree with Revanent and Dead Spider. Your photos are simply awe inspiring. I can't even dream of getting my photos to look that good. You should really take up photography as a professional trade. Great work!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thank you! We definitely strive for providing a frightfully elegant setting.

Here, another one of the Manor's frightening skeletons sits in the foyer eagerly awaiting the arrival of the trick or treaters. Various books, ghost stories of course, sit stacked in a pile waiting to be read. _The use of Photoshop CS3 allowed us to add in some additional features._










Larger version, Flickr Photo Download: Ghost Stories in the [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3213/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@08a930f095_o!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I could sit and peruse your photos for hours. Little wonder why you have been published in a magazine. Always enjoyable and inspirational. Elegant is an understatement!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks so much jdubbya!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

How do you do it? Your pics look professional.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

So you're going to be teaching that photography 101 class when??? Just an awesome job on the display and the picture showing it off. I want a coffee table book with all your pictures.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Excellent pics Johnny
tough to choose a favorite
what kind of camera do you have?


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone, it means a lot to me!

Lilly - Just a Canon Powershot A85, I'd like to upgrade to something else soon.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Have some more pictures but I'm in the process of moving so I have to dig up the disks, lol.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice Johnny! I also love your photography skills. You are very talented! Oh and the potion cabinet turned out great!!!!


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

Wow your pictures are amazing! I hope one day to be able to take great shots like yourself!


----------

